# Sugar Scrub



## ikindred (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good tutorials on how to start making scrubs.  I have searched the forum for information and have found a nice recipe to start with but it is in percentages and I can't decipher that.  I have found one recipe that I tried but didn't really like the feel of it.....not very moisturizing.  Any suggestions would help for a good tutorial.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 15, 2011)

What kind of a scrub? You can go as simple as half sugar, half oils. Some scrubs have added liquid soap with the oils and sugar. Others have different ingredients. Percentages are the easiest for me as I can make whatever size I want and still keep everything in right proportions. Which recipe did you find that had the percentages? How much did you want to make?


----------



## ikindred (Mar 15, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> What kind of a scrub? You can go as simple as half sugar, half oils. Some scrubs have added liquid soap with the oils and sugar. Others have different ingredients. Percentages are the easiest for me as I can make whatever size I want and still keep everything in right proportions. Which recipe did you find that had the percentages? How much did you want to make?



Percentages just aren't my thing...never has been.  I want to try to make a sugar scrub that can be put into a 4 oz or 8 oz amber jar.  I found a recipe posted a while back from Carebear but I don't know where to start since it is in percentages.  I have tried a brown sugar scrub on my own but it just looked horrible and kept separating.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 15, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Here ya go - my favorite scrub recipe.
> 
> Sugar 61.7%
> Shea Butter 11.4%
> ...


Is this the recipe?


----------



## ikindred (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, that is the recipe that I saw but as I said, I can't understand percentages so I am lost as to where to begin....


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok; let's say you want to make 16 ozs. You multiply 16 (16 ozs.) x each percentage below. For example 16 x 61.7% = 9.872 ozs. I rounded up the amount to 9.9 ozs.

Sugar 61.7% = 9.9 ozs.
Shea Butter 11.4% = 1.8 ozs.
Stearic Acid 5.4% = 0.8 oz.
Peach or Apricot Kernel Oil 8.0% = 1.3 ozs.
Castor Oil 5.1% = 0.8 oz.
Jojoba Oil 5.1% = 0.8 oz.
E-Wax (emulsifying wax) 1.4% 
Preservative 0.6% = 0.09 oz. (This also depends on a preservative chosen)
Cetyl Alcohol 0.6% = 0.09 oz.
FO 0.6% = 0.09 oz.

Make sense?


----------



## ikindred (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW....never knew how to multiply to get the ounces.  Now I can at least have a starting point.  Thanks so much, I will prepare to start playing with something similar this weekend.  I will keep you posted on how it turns out.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 16, 2011)

ikindred said:
			
		

> WOW....never knew how to multiply to get the ounces.  Now I can at least have a starting point.  Thanks so much, I will prepare to start playing with something similar this weekend.  I will keep you posted on how it turns out.


You're welcome and good luck!


----------



## SudsyKat (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like a great recipe, Carebear. I'm going to have to give it a try - sugar scrubs have been on my list lately.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 16, 2011)

Soapbuddy, I feel like a knuckle-head. I can figure out % recipes, but it has always been a pain-in-my-side. I never even thought about the ever-so-simple formula you just posted. 

Would you mind writing up a little ditty & letting me make it a sticky?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 16, 2011)

Sure Tabitha.
Formulas in percentages make for an easier way to figure out how much of a product you want to make. If you want to make a small amount and there are two numbers after the decimal point, I round up if the last number is 5 or higher. I round down if the number is 4 or lower. Ideally, you should have 100% when you add up all the percentages,  but sometimes that's not possible. So get as close to the 100% mark as you can.

Figure out how much of a product you want to make. Let's say you want to make 16 ozs. of a recipe or formula. Take that 16 ozs. and multiply it by the % of each ingredient. Let's say that your first ingredient is 10%. Take the 16 ozs. and multiply it by 10%. The correct answer is 1.6 oz. 

Let's say the second ingredient is 2%. Take the 16 and multiply it by 2% and you get 0.32. oz. Since the second number after the decimal point is less then 5, I round down to 0.3. If you have a scale that can measure two numbers after the decimal point, leave it as is.

Go down the line of each ingredient and do the same thing. When you are done, the conversion should equal approx. 16 ozs.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Relle (Mar 16, 2011)

Probably a silly question here - do you use normal sugar or castor sugar?
Never made one before. :shock:


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 17, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Probably a silly question here - do you use normal sugar or castor sugar?
> Never made one before. :shock:


I use normal sugar.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome soapbuddy, THANK YOU!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 17, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> That is awesome soapbuddy, THANK YOU!


You're welcome. Glad it helps someone.


----------



## Relle (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you, I might give this a go. Just have to track down all the ingredients now. Thats half the fun.  

Relle.


----------



## krissy (Mar 17, 2011)

it might be silly, but i use soapcalc to measure all my percentages out. i pretend that the sugar is one of the more strange oils at the bottom so that i always know that percent is for sugar and then i punch in my ingredients same as always. then when it calculates the recipe, i ignore the part about lye and use the measurements in oz or grams for my other ingredients.


----------

